# Divergence and Beam Diameter Calculators



## pseudonomen137 (Aug 21, 2006)

I've seen some incorrect calculation methods posted on LaserCommunity.com recently (good estimations, but not completely accurate), and I don't remember ever seeing a divergence calculator, so I made two calculators for everyone to use.

It's been a while since I've used HTML or JavaScript, so please excuse how cruddy they are. Also, if you are on XP and Internet Explorer says:
"To help protect your security, Internet Explorer has restricted this file from showing active content that could access your computer. Click here for options."
you will have to click that message and say "Allow Blocked Content..." for them to work.


Anyways, the first calculator takes two beam distances and diameters and calculates the divergence for you in mRad.

The second calculator takes one beam distance/diameter, the beam's mRad divergence, lets you choose a distance, and figures out the beam's diameter at that distance.


Sorry if something like this has been posted before, but here you go:

http://www.pseudonomen.com/lasers/calculators/


PS: I think I've thoroughly tested these, but if you find any problems please tell me. Thanks!


----------



## comozo (Aug 21, 2006)

Have you seen this calculator
http://www.lightmachinery.com/gausbeam.html


----------

